# Remington 878 questions...



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

How often do you hear that name lol, but anyways, I finally got my Grandfather remington 878 with a full choke and a modified choke barrel. I need to put a forward sling swivel on it, I was thinking about buy a tube cap swivel for an 870 and using it. I know the 870 and 878 had a lot of internchangable parts, but would that work? Also it needs torn down, does anyone know of a website that has directions for cleaning it? I could just go balls to the wall and tear it down, but I don't like extra parts.... I might be willing to post pics if I get good replies lol, I know I will thanks guys.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

878 pics plus bonus stevens early 520 12 gauge


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd take the time to contact Remington, they can probably send you a copy of the owners manual or you can download and print it. They can probably give you info on the tube cap interchangeability also.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Check Youtube for cleaning videos. I can't count the times I've looked on there for a video on how to take a gun apart. Seems there is always a gunsmith on there who is showing how to properly take care of a weapon.


----------

